
Lego City – NYC Hudson Yards - walterbell
http://www.theawl.com/2015/09/lego-city
======
Agathos
Here's an old animation of the construction of a platform over those rail
yards.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAc5hkCEYFU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAc5hkCEYFU)

------
smoyer
False alarm - there's only a small paragraph at the end about Legos.

~~~
walterbell
Lego photos and description of the ever-evolving art installation:
[http://art.thehighline.org/project/olafureliasson/](http://art.thehighline.org/project/olafureliasson/)

------
melling
It really helped getting a new subway line to an inconvenient to reach part of
Manhattan.

"If everything goes according to plan, the twenty-billion-dollar residential
and commercial complex at Hudson Yards, stretching from West 30th to West 34th
streets and from 10th to 12th Avenues, will be the largest private real estate
development in United States history. "

~~~
jessriedel
The entire lower West side of Manhattan could use a new subway line. They
originally planned to extend the 7 train southward several more stops, but
they gave up on it.

~~~
rco8786
I think you're confusing west Chelsea with the lower west side. We have plenty
of trains down here :)

~~~
jessriedel
I mean everything west of 8th Ave, and north of the 14th st, so I mean both
west Chelsea and Hell's kitchen / Midtown West. "Lower west side" really isn't
an unambiguous region in the first place, but I agree the natural
interpretation is probably south of where I meant.

------
howlingfantods
The developer of Hudson Yards has an entire office in Shanghai dedicated to
selling these apartments to wealthy Chinese people. The pitch is that each
apartment comes with a USA green card under the EB-5 program. Apparently
they're selling like hotcakes.

~~~
walterbell
Do they understand the IoT data collection / surveillance "amenities"?
[http://www.engadget.com/2014/05/07/hudson-yards-smart-
neighb...](http://www.engadget.com/2014/05/07/hudson-yards-smart-
neighborhood/), _" … New York City's first truly smart neighborhood. Or, it
will be when New York University's Center for Urban Science and Progress
(CUSP), a partner for the development, finishes outfitting it with sensors …
This "quantified community" is a real-life urban laboratory for connected
living, and its future, deep-pocketed residents will be its well-kept lab
rats."_.

Artist renderings of the site:
[http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2015/08/19/go_inside_hudson_ya...](http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2015/08/19/go_inside_hudson_yards_nycs_inprogress_new_neighborhood.php)

~~~
plonh
> Air quality, noise levels, energy and water usage

This is not the surveillance you should worry about.

~~~
walterbell
Sensor technology is improving rapidly and improved sensors will be easy to
deploy once the buildings and rooms are designed for monitoring and data
collection.

